
Desert Sunlight solar project opens in California - prostoalex
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/2/10/solar-renewable-california.html?utm_content=manual&utm_campaign=ajam&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=SocialFlow
======
acconrad
I'm so glad this is happening. I remember reading an article[1] back in 2008
postulating that we could rid ourselves of foreign oil dependency by turning
Death Valley into a solar farm (unfortunately the article is now blocked, but
a later article was posted[2]). I thought it was genius. To finally see this
come to fruition, even at a pretty small level (it looks from the article we
will only see enough power for 100k homes or so), this should be a great
experiment to validate the need for solar in America.

[1][http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-solar-grand-
plan...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-solar-grand-plan/)
[2][http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/challenges-for-
des...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/challenges-for-desert-solar-
power/)

